# Puppy shots, heart worm prevention, neutering



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, so I'm getting my second chi baby very soon...

The breeder told me that he has received his first set of shots. She said depending on the vet, he may need 1 or 2 more sets. What do you recommend? And when should I bring him in for the shots?

I remember rabies are given later on and not along with puppy shots? How old should he be getting the rabies?

He is already de-wormed, does he need to have this done annually? 

I think I will have him neutered around 6 months of age. What do you guys suggest?

When did you guys start putting your chi on heart worm prevention? (I will be using Revolution). Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If he has already had 1 set, I'd do 2 more. Distemper and Parvo only, done 3 weeks apart. Then a Rabies vaccine at no younger than 6 months old. Heartworm meds will have a wormer included (or many do). I would have to check on Revolution, but I can almost bet it does. Many of us use Heartworm meds every 45 days instead of every 30 days. 6 months is a good age to neuter. They will most likely start your pup on Heartworm meds at the end of the "puppy series" vaccines.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good advice. My vet gives the 3 'baby' shots about 3 weeks apart, then 4 weeks later a rabies shot, and then makes a date for spay/neutering. That makes them about 4.5-5 months old for the surgery. I don't have any fleas or ticks in my condo area, so don't use any flea protection. Good luck with her! Sue


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

With Audrey wedid 3 sets of shots. At 6, 9, and 12 weeks of age. Then at 16 weeks old, she got her rabies shot. And at 5 months, I had her spayed and had her microchipped while she was asleep being spayed. As far as deworming, ialtho she was wormed before I got her, I still did a stool sample with my vet to be sure. And heart gaurd I started 2 days after I got her.


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

around this town they do four sets of puppy shots and start the rabies at around 5 months.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great advice  Thanks everyone!!
ya i will definitely have the rabies done on a separate day when they are older. I know some vets (for annual shots), they just want to get all the shots done at the same time. I feel that it is too much.
I seem to have found a great vet in my new neighbourhood too... looking forward to it


----------

